# Robert Morey



## rmb (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of Dr. Robert Morey.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2006)

He's very easy to listen to. He is good at explaining complex doctrines in simple terms. From what I can tell, he's a dispensationalist. He really shines when confronting Islam. Gene Cook interviewed him on the topic of Natural Theology. It's a great interview but cut short when Gene's batteries died. You can listen to it here -

http://podcast.unchainedradio.com/podcast/morrey03172006.mp3


----------



## rmb (May 19, 2006)

Paul, can you tell me something about him.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2006)

It's just like you to make him beg Paul. Wise guy! 

I know I'm not Paul but here is Dr. Morey's website with lots of articles and a statement of faith. The multimedia menu links to several archives of older radio programs. They are very entertaining.

http://www.faithdefenders.com/ministry/


----------



## rmb (May 19, 2006)

Bob, Thanks for info and link. Where you surprised at the disparaging remarks about Sproul and Horton?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2006)

Not from Morey. You mean Roman Catholic Sproul? And Roman Geisler?

No, Morey says he takes Christ as his example in the way that Jesus spoke of spiritual leaders who are lax in their teaching. Morey would probably enjoy taking a whip to Sproul. He doesn't mince words. You don't have to wonder what he really thinks. I disagree with that style and that application of scripture and his criticism of those men but I find him refreshing in that he's not trying to please man or tickle ears. I personally am not that way and try to be a peacemaker but I must admit I enjoy hearing someone throw diplomacy to the wind now that then and speak what's one their mind.

I'll be frank with you.... or, I'll be ernest if you would rather.


----------

